# Introducing Spock, and Bailey to the Crew!



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

So this past weekend Krystal (KG420) and I headed to LA to hang with 
Doug (ElvisFink), and Lisa (PK). I picked up Spock ( Monsoon X Siren) and Bailey!

Spock is a WP dog for my Husband and Bailey has come just to retire and babysit. She already took to the kids and had more interest in them than anything else. We are getting her a bed and moving her into the kids room tomorrow. She is very stiff and I am not sure if it is from the travel ( from NM to CA over several days) or just because shes older and been a good puller in her time. So she is not going to be a crated. Spock spends his time next to Jeremy at his computer lmao. That pup will lay and watch Jeremy play games for hours. What a nerd lol!



























































































The start of my Paw anklet! Clint picked out the paw ( it was perfect!) and we got one done, but are going to have to finish it this sat 
This one is green and then there will be a Pink, Orange, Blue, Red, and Purple. So 6 over all around my ankle 









Some pictures of Earl and Siren 


































Justice ( And Krystals awesome shoes!)









Some sky shots from our trip.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Some great shots!I'm so glad Bailey is gonna be a nanna to them pretty girls of yours.I'm sure she's gonna be spoiled as hell.
Spock is so cute!I can't wait to see him with his hair cut.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Holly your signature is going to break from having so many dogs in it bahahhaa! 

They all look so great, Bailey is adorable! Spock is SO STINKIN CUTE!!! and KRYSTAL. THOSE SHOES. I NEED. NOW. OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I miss bobble head so bad! Bailey looks good and I knew she would love the kids. That is what she needed to be retired and loved on by kids! Thanks for taking her Holly she needed you!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Great pics , the one with the barbell looking thing in his mouth is awesome lol. And that puppy OMG so cute , was looking at him in the pictures on FB yesterday, such a sweetheart.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Lol Angel that is Siren with the Bar Bell and she was being such a Diva to Lisa that day lmao! I saw so much of her daughters behaviors in her that day!

Lisa thank for letting me have her. I have always really like Bailey and loved her when I met her at your house. She is a good old dog and I think she will do perfect here. She is fitting in well and is really enjoying begin in the middle of all the family activity.

I will post up some pictures of Spocks new Ears after our other little one who didn't make this pick up gets here as she is getting hers done at the same time..

I am defiantly going to have a massive sig!


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

man that stance in the second dog! Proud!

your new pup is adorable btw


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

It was so much fun! We have to do it again. Lisa and her dogs are freakin rockstars and it was an honor to come out and play 

@ Megan Route 21!!!!!!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Awesome holly, you got my favorite pup!!!! What type of crop are you gonna get him? One like xena?
Bailey is beautiful to glad you got her!


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i'm likin the crop that Earl has..


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

They look terrific Holly!


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Great pictures, I cant' wait to watch that little guy grow up!


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

LOL Siren "I so strong" cute pics


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

OMG so cute! I love the dumbbell shot that is awesome!!


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Awesome pics, and Spock has gotten SO big!!!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Hella cute pups, Hols!


----------



## Trojanboi400 (Sep 1, 2011)

nice dogs. Maybe I can have Cookie lift dumbells lol. I wish I would've found out about that event in SoCal sooner because I was off & would've made the 5hr drive. Plus I use any excuse to stop at Harris Ranch haha. There is always next time.

Beautiful dogs


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Those are some gorgeous dogs you got there.

Love the shot of your daughter with Bailey on the leash


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

sooo much fun. i wish i was closer to everyone. lol
Krystal does good work. she's the best


----------

